# The NEW Rough Cut with Fine Woodworking TV series is online



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The first episode of the new season is online. The road trips at the beginning are gone (thankfully). I expected there to be more focus on hand tools but the very first tool used is a benchtop mortiser followed by a tablesaw. Sound quality is excellent, lighting and camera angles are excellent, video resolution is low. I like that he jumps right into the project without spending 1/3 the episode milling stock or explaining safety. New sponsors include SCM and Felder.

Fine Woodworking has become a partner so of course the first project is a Shaker table. 
http://www.finewoodworking.com/rough-cut/episode/shaker-inspired-hall-table-801


----------



## MKH (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks. I just watched the episode where he built a Shaker table.

One question: he used screws to attach the top which was made up of two boards glued together. With screws holding the top all around its perimeter would it be unable to expand and shrink and eventually just crack?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

It's a pretty narrow table, so probably not a big deal compared to a 40" wide dining table. He may have drilled oversized holes and they just didn't mention it.

The show looks good with great video work too.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I saw an article by Christian Becksvoort
where he glued a solid pine bottom into
a 12" wide box. You could look it up. He's
an authority on shaker stuff and has looked
at a lot of antiques so he might have a good
idea where you really have to pay attention
to wood movement.

Theoretically most woods can move up to
1/4" seasonally over 12" width, but in climate
controlled homes I'm not sure if the humidity 
fluctuations are enough to make it move that 
much.

You can get these pan head screws that are
useful for fronts on drawer boxes because 
the hole can be drilled up to about 5/16" and
the shank can move around in the hole. Adding
washers and drilling a larger hole can make the 
adjustment range even greater. I've never 
found making elongated holes to be anything
but a hassle. Sometimes it must be done but
I try to do it another way if I can.


----------



## wrenchhead (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks pretty good. Do you know if these are going to be on TV?


----------



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks good. I like his style, and the hybrid approach. The irony of replacing One T Mac with T Mc is inescapable. Is that recorded in the same studio? Is that why Tommy moved out?

The SCM table saw and Felder bandsaw are definitely not hobby tools, but he demonstrates using them in a familiar way: sled on the slider and shop made tennon and taper jigs. I cringed a little when he free handed the 45s on the tennons.


----------



## laterthanuthink (Jan 17, 2018)

wrenchhead, it's broadcast early saturday morning on public television in my neck of the woods.

Woodknack, have you heard why he was fired? I know I found his shows lacked the detail of New Yankee Workshop, but comparing anyone to Norm is not fair. I like a little bit of a road trip from time to time, to get some perspective on the project, but maybe Tommy over did it.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

It's not airing here yet but check your local PBS station.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info, will follow up.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Hopefully this is readable. This forum uses a lot of compression.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

YES!!

I thought he QUIT… not Fired…

I found the New Season 8 in my Tablo system and they were Recorded; 1st 2 episodes…

The new guy isn't too bad… I like him…

I like their project choices… so far…

Looks like Fine Woodworking is controlling the replays… and they're not on YouTube…


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Tom Mclaughlin does nice work. Second episode is out:
http://www.finewoodworking.com/rough-cut/episode/bow-front-cabinet-ash


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> Tom Mclaughlin does nice work. Second episode is out:
> http://www.finewoodworking.com/rough-cut/episode/bow-front-cabinet-ash
> 
> - Woodknack


Yes, I've seen it… NICE COOL project… has a few curves to it… to make it interesting…


----------



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

> Tom Mclaughlin does nice work. Second episode is out:
> http://www.finewoodworking.com/rough-cut/episode/bow-front-cabinet-ash
> 
> - Woodknack


Great… now I need to buy a vacuum bag…


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Most of you know that Tommy MacDonald was fired from Rough Cut and Tom McLaughlin was hired as his replacement. The first episode of the new season is online. The road trips at the beginning are gone (thankfully). I expected there to be more focus on hand tools but the very first tool used is a benchtop mortiser followed by a tablesaw. Sound quality is excellent, lighting and camera angles are excellent, video resolution is low. I like that he jumps right into the project without spending 1/3 the episode milling stock or explaining safety. New sponsors include SCM and Felder.
> 
> Fine Woodworking has become a partner so of course the first project is a Shaker table.
> http://www.finewoodworking.com/rough-cut/episode/shaker-inspired-hall-table-801
> ...


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Where is the source that say Tommy Mac was fired?
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Yeah, I've searched around and haven't found anything definitive that says he was fired. Sounds more like just a parting of ways.

The first new Rough Cut didn't really impress me. The curved front cabinet was pretty impressive though. I'm still put off by those tools like that Felder saw that I'll never own.

I'm not a huge fan of the host either, but I wasn't a Tommy Mac fan either. The old Woodworks show with David Marks was more my style.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Episode 3 is out NOW!*

A Sunburst side table - veneered!

*Edit:*

*OOPS… It's just a Short Preview… Full episode will be out 4-21-18…*


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Let me rephrase, he left the show unwillingly. I would call it fired but you call it what you want. He wasn't allowed to give any details, NDA, but it was clear from the emotional videos he released right after that it wasn't something he wanted.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Let me rephrase, he left the show unwillingly. I would call it fired but you call it what you want. He wasn t allowed to give any details, NDA, but it was clear from the emotional videos he released right after that it wasn t something he wanted.
> 
> - Woodknack


Where does one find that video?


----------



## laterthanuthink (Jan 17, 2018)

I guess I'm curious about the Felder. He does not showcase it in episode 1, but of course he uses it and they are a sponsor. I remember Norm's first episodes of NYWS. He used a Shopsmith with the logo plates covered with tape because they could not come to terms on a sponsorship. Norm did some nice projects with his Shopsmith and a few other tools in those early episodes.

Also very curious about Tommy Mac. Remember Bob Vila on This Old House? He got too big for his britches and then poof gone. Then Steve Thomas. Same story. Russ Morash hired Kevin Oconnor to be host after TOH did a project at his home. No TV or remodeling experience at all.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Felder and SCM were listed as sponsors on the first video.



> Where does one find that video?
> - AlaskaGuy


He posts on Facebook and Instagram. If you are trying to find "a" video that explains everything, I don't believe there is one. What little was said, was said on various social media, usually in response to questions. There were videos where at times he was emotional, seemingly bitter, about what happened. He made it clear that he was not allowed to give any details but people kept asking questions and sometimes he would respond with how he felt about things. But it's neither here nor there for the new show.

As for the new Rough Cut, it's good. No more dumb road trips, no milling stock, they jump right into making a piece of furniture. I hope they keep special guests to a minimum.


----------



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

> As for the new Rough Cut, it s good. No more dumb road trips, no milling stock, they jump right into making a piece of furniture. I hope they keep special guests to a minimum.
> 
> - Woodknack


Agree. Funny though I seem to remember Tom Mclaughlin was a frequent guest on T-Mac's show.


----------



## laterthanuthink (Jan 17, 2018)

So Tommy Mac being fired is based on rumor, innuendo and facebook? More fake news?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> So Tommy Mac being fired is based on rumor, innuendo and facebook? More fake news?
> 
> - laterthanuthink


It's based on words from his own mouth. But I'll remove the reference since it's a lightening rod for drama.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> So Tommy Mac being fired is based on rumor, innuendo and facebook? More fake news?
> 
> - laterthanuthink
> 
> ...


I would like to see a LINK where he talks about this "in his own words"... I listened to some comments from him, which were hard to hear (poor audio) where it sounded like They wanted all kinds of other things from him that he did not agree with…

Where is a Link to his words? Please… Thank you… Let His words settle this… OK?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Where is a Link to his words? Please… Thank you… Let His words settle this… OK?
> - Joe Lyddon


Check FB & IG around mid-April last year. If I were him I would have deleted the videos but they might still be up. And here is an old thread about it.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Episode 3, Sunburst table, is up. I haven't watched it yet because the low resolution gives me a headache. 
http://www.finewoodworking.com/rough-cut/episode/sunburst-veneer-side-table-803


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Also Tommy MacDonald posted about suing WGBH but I don't know how to link to a facebook post.
https://www.facebook.com/thomas.j.macdonald/


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Also Tommy MacDonald posted about suing WGBH but I don t know how to link to a facebook post.
> https://www.facebook.com/thomas.j.macdonald/
> 
> - Woodknack


I guess it'll all come down to how the contract was worded. Just because he owned that for years before the PBS show doesn't mean he gets to keep it if the contract says it goes to WGBH.

That said, I hope he wins. PBS makes me nauseous with their money grubbing ways, taking money from donors, tax payers and advertisers and putting it in producer's pockets. Russ Morash and The New Yankee Workshop and Victory Garden are a perfect example.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I stopped watching the new show because the web version is over compressed making it blurry and the low resolution doesn't help. I left a message with FW but no response. Still no word on when the show might be our local PBS affiliate. FW stopped promoting it on Instagram. TM has been posting his old pre-tv Rough Cut episodes.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Tommy Mac's lawsuit has gone to arbitration, so they are looking for a solution outside court.

https://www.pacermonitor.com/public/case/24289382/MacDonald_et_al_v_WGBH_Educational_Foundation_et_al


----------



## kkaucher (Jul 11, 2017)

Tommy Mac's contract was not renewed. I believe his complaint is currently in arbitration.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Admin Note: I removed several posts derailing this discussion. Further violations of our rules will result in accounts being locked, permanently. http://lumberjocks.com/CricketW/blog/112897


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> Admin Note: I removed several posts derailing this discussion. Further violations of our rules will result in accounts being locked, permanently. http://lumberjocks.com/CricketW/blog/112897
> 
> - Cricket


*Cricket,
Thank you very much!*


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

A good idea would be to have plans available like Norm did on New Yankee Workshop.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

> I stopped watching the new show because the web version is over compressed making it blurry and the low resolution doesn t help. I left a message with FW but no response. Still no word on when the show might be our local PBS affiliate. FW stopped promoting it on Instagram. TM has been posting his old pre-tv Rough Cut episodes.
> 
> - Woodknack


can you provide me with a link to the web version? I can't find it. Id like to personally compare the finewoodworking.com pay site to the free web version you are talking about. the video behind finewoodworking's paywall is crystal clear..


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Link is in the first post ScottKaye. TV version has the same soft picture.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

i was looking on youtube cuz i thought you said it was there!


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

what are you watching the show on? what kind of internet? If you are watching thru any kind of Cell service most of the carries only let you stream at 480 or 720 these days.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

yes, it is softer than what I watch. the resolution is 960×540 in the window version and if you expand it becomes 12870×720. What I see behind the paywall as a member is 1920×1080 which is crystal clear.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> yes, it is softer than what I watch. the resolution is 960×540 in the window version and if you expand it becomes 12870×720. What I see behind the paywall as a member is 1920×1080 which is crystal clear.
> 
> - ScottKaye


They only recently started airing it on PBS here, 2 episodes so far, and it's poor quality just like the free web version. I wish they would stop those and air the high quality versions. I like the show but it's unpleasant to watch.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> yes, it is softer than what I watch. the resolution is 960×540 in the window version and if you expand it becomes 12870×720. What I see behind the paywall as a member is 1920×1080 which is crystal clear.
> 
> - ScottKaye
> 
> ...


I see most of the shows on PBS station Empire Network, KVCR-DT… and once in awhile on the Create channel. 
From San Bernardino, CA Channels: 24.1 and 24.4 respectively.

Both being very good quality; HiDef.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> Hey! This is fantastic. I am a budding designer and I would love to watch this show. I was busy watching series by Andy Yeatman that I got to know about at http://licensingmagazine.com/2017/10/26/mipcom-scouting-of-new-licensing-successes/?lang=en and therefore, I never got to know about this. Anyways, I was very sad because the shows were over but now I am glad that I found this here.
> 
> - Chaudo_1


Your Link was NOT related to woodworking at all… Why?
Didn't fool me… SPAM… Big Time!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Hey! This is fantastic. I am a budding designer and I would love to watch this show. I was busy watching series by Andy Yeatman that I got to know about at http://licensingmagazine.com/2017/10/26/mipcom-scouting-of-new-licensing-successes/?lang=en and therefore, I never got to know about this. Anyways, I was very sad because the shows were over but now I am glad that I found this here.
> 
> - Chaudo_1
> 
> ...


Cricket has asked many many times for us not to respond to spam and just flag it. For what ever reason she says it makes her job harder when people respond.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> Hey! This is fantastic. I am a budding designer and I would love to watch this show. I was busy watching series by Andy Yeatman that I got to know about at http://licensingmagazine.com/2017/10/26/mipcom-scouting-of-new-licensing-successes/?lang=en and therefore, I never got to know about this. Anyways, I was very sad because the shows were over but now I am glad that I found this here.
> 
> - Chaudo_1
> 
> ...


OOPS… I forgot… Perhaps you shoulda PM'd instead of making it worse? (??) LOL No Problem… Sorry….


----------



## Bunchgrass (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm pretty disgusted with WGBH/PBS and Fine Woodworking for being part of this ripoff of something Tommy Mac created. If they had an issue finding common ground with T-Mac, fine. That happens. Make another show to their liking and move on BUT DO NOT use the name Rough Cut in the title or description. Seems to me WGBH/PBS are doing the same thing we all complain about when a name brand is bought out by a larger company, keeping the name but cutting corners on the quality. IMO - that's false advertising. If it's not Rough Cut w/ Tommy Mac, then call it "Fine Woodworking with Tom Mc"

Didn't like the new show, BTW.

Sad that WGBH/PBS has stooped this low. First time in 30+ yrs I'm considering not donating because of this stunt.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I only watched half the season. Tom McLaughlin appears to be a fine woodworker but he doesn't have the personality for video, some of the projects weren't interesting, others were poorly edited, and FW cheaped out doing the filming and editing in house by an amateur. I don't think the problem with this show was/is Tommy or Tom. It's too bad Roy lost his funding.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> I m pretty disgusted with WGBH/PBS and Fine Woodworking for being part of this ripoff of something Tommy Mac created. If they had an issue finding common ground with T-Mac, fine. That happens. Make another show to their liking and move on BUT DO NOT use the name Rough Cut in the title or description. Seems to me WGBH/PBS are doing the same thing we all complain about when a name brand is bought out by a larger company, keeping the name but cutting corners on the quality. IMO - that s false advertising. If it s not Rough Cut w/ Tommy Mac, then call it "Fine Woodworking with Tom Mc"
> 
> Didn t like the new show, BTW.
> 
> ...


It's really been bad without a show from them (FWW)...
Who's fault is it? FWW or PBS?!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have been on this woodworking forum for many years now and have contributed to it as much as I could, but my perspective is a bit limited as I don't live in a high woodworking area (deep south) There are not many woodworking shows on TV here other than the "demolition derby" house building (wrecking) shows, that I hate. I used to get the "Yankee Workshop", but that was it. Sponsors down here are not interested in woodworking. There are some serious woodworkers here, but few and far between. I have to depend on the internet for all my woodworking interests.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> I have been on this woodworking forum for many years now and have contributed to it as much as I could, but my perspective is a bit limited as I don t live in a high woodworking area (deep south) There are not many woodworking shows on TV here other than the "demolition derby" house building (wrecking) shows, that I hate. I used to get the "Yankee Workshop", but that was it. Sponsors down here are not interested in woodworking. There are some serious woodworkers here, but few and far between. I have to depend on the internet for all my woodworking interests.
> 
> - MrRon


Mr Ron.

May I suggest YouTube?

You can FIND anything you want!!

Whether it be Woodworking Power Tools, Hand Tools, Projects, Tips & Tricks, Shop projects, etc. etc.
You Call it… You will get it!

You will have so much information at your fingertips, it will keep you awake at nights!! 

It's just AWESOME… Try it… You will like it!

On LumberJocks, try the Searching for what you want to see… You will be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Bunchgrass (Dec 4, 2013)

Bump-

Hey, I've been looking for copies of the old Rough Cut videos Seasons 1-7 and can't find them anywhere on the internet. I can't even figure out who owns the rights to them - Tommy, PBS, WGBH, some other 3rd party? I'm sure some of this has to do with the lawsuit but it would be nice to know what happened to the actual shows. It also frosts me when corps use NDA's.

BTW-- I even scoured some library systems to look for RC videos. Some Season 1 and 2 but that's it. Seems like a scorched earth policy.

Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

At one point Tommy Mac was posting them on Facebook. Not sure what happened with the lawsuit but Tommy moved and opened a new smaller shop. The other guy, Thomas McLaughlin is on youtube as Epic Woodworking. Fine Woodworking rebranded the show as Classic Woodworking but AFAIK hasn't made any new episodes. So it seems like everyone lost in the suit except the lawyers. I think the magazines are on the ropes which is a shame but as much their fault as technology. They kept marketing to Boomer beginner woodworkers until there were practically none left, by the time they started shifting strategy it was way too late.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I've been following Tommy Mac on Instagram and Facebook for some time. He seemed to be on the down-and-out for a while. I'm not sure if he found some backers or what, but he chronicled his new shop build in a storefront location and seems to be pumping out orders lately.

I think he got screwed over. It's a shame that they would ruin a popular show and mess up his livelihood.

On Instagram, his account is slightly lower traffic, and he has responded to some of my "likes" and comments on his posts. He seems like a really good guy.

The story of his sister is heartbreaking. The guy's been through a lot and I hope it keeps getting better for him.

Oh, and I'm fine with Rough Cut V2, or whatever they're calling it now, going away. I wasn't a fan of McLaughlin's hosting of the show. Nothing really wrong with it, but he lacked the enthusiasm of Tommy and I found it to be sort of mechanical. Plus, I felt they had ripped off Tommy Mac, so that soured it too.


----------



## Bunchgrass (Dec 4, 2013)

I noticed Tommy on FB etc and saw he wasn't in the cool shop he built in the last season of Rough Cut (S7). Having to sell that place right after getting it done would be hard on my spirit for sure. I also know Tommy started a group for families dealing with unsolved murders as his sister was murdered a long time ago and it went unsolved. You can tell that still hurts.

So I'm glad he's back on his feet doing stuff he likes and making a living doing it. In the big picture, that's what we all want.


----------



## MikeJ70 (Jul 18, 2018)

I miss Tommy Mac and Rough Cut. I really enjoyed that show. He was a little corny at times, but I think that was part of his charm. I read his Bio a long time ago and the guy has been through some pretty tough times. I remember when the new season came out (season 8?) and he was no longer the host. I watched a few episodes and didn't care for it. Who the new host was never stuck in my head and I never looked into who he was.

Fast forward to last week, and I started following some videos by Finewoodworking with this guy named Tom McLaughlin. I looked into him a little more and found his web page and started watching more. He even has it posted on his home page that he was host of Classic Woodworking. I did not remember him as taking over for Tommy Mac so didn't think much of it (didn't know they changed the name). I guess I didn't give him much of a chance at the time. I would imagine it is pretty tough to take over as a host. I think if the show would have lasted a few seasons I probably would have grown to like him. I didn't care for Kevin O when he took over TOH, but now I like him better than I liked Steve Thomas. I still don't like Bob Villa.

Anyways, check out Tom Mclaughlin at epicwoodworking.com if you haven't already. He's got some good content and does a live stream every Thursday night.

It would be cool if Tommy Mac would start posting videos on Youtube. I think he could do really good.

MikeJ


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

I like the interactions with the unseen camera lady.



> ...
> Anyways, check out Tom Mclaughlin at epicwoodworking.com if you haven t already. He s got some good content and does a live stream every Thursday night.
> MikeJ
> 
> - MikeJ70


----------

